# Companion options for 5 gal tank



## Babygr1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi I was wondering the options I have for companions in a 5 gal tank with a Betta? Im pretty sure the tank is too small for another fish but what combos of snails or shrimp or even frog might be possible? I'd like to have more than just the Betta in the tank but don't have the room for a 10 gal

Thanks for any help


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

A snail or a ghost shrimp would work.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Snails and/or shrimp will be perfect  There are many different kinds of snails you can get


----------



## Babygr1 (Apr 1, 2011)

There would be no problem with a snail and a couple shrimp? From what I've been reading snails can produce a lot of waste so don't want to over load my lil tank I'm researching to set up. Also any recommendations on snail or shrimp? I've been seeing mystery snails and ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hear ghost shrimp have low bioloads, but not 100% on that. They're cute little things, but make sure to have lots of cover for any shrimp/snails you get as sometimes bettas will eat shrimp and heckle the snails


----------



## Babygr1 (Apr 1, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I hear ghost shrimp have low bioloads, but not 100% on that. They're cute little things, but make sure to have lots of cover for any shrimp/snails you get as sometimes bettas will eat shrimp and heckle the snails


I agree they are cute and I'm looking into plants and things to give the snail and shrimp cover from the Betta. I'm defantly taking my time Researching before putting it all together


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

One snail would be fine in a 5 gallon with a betta. Or, you could have a group of maybe 5 or 6 cherry or ghost shrimps  As said, provide cover. If your tank is not cycled, I would advise against shrimps. Shrimp can be sensitive to water parameters, and fishing them all out for a biweekly 100% water change will suck seeing as they jump and are quick little buggers XD


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's what happened when I added 5 red cherry shrimp in my 5 gallon with my betta










20+ shrimp babies. I had to take my betta out of his own tank because I was afraid he might eat the babies, I didn't see him go for one yet, but just in casr


----------

